# Old Scar Leg (the one that got away)



## tree md (Oct 20, 2009)

Man, I was hunting a new spot opening morning and hadn't cleared out the shooting lane behind me very well as I wasn't planing on anything coming in from down wind and giving me a shot. Wouldn't you know it, I had a decent 9 point come in right behind me. Took an 18 yard shot at him with my Bowtech Guardian, hit a small twig that I couldn't see which threw my arrow into a 4" tree deflecting my arrow. I thought I had made a good shot until I got down and saw the tree with a big notch cut out of it. I thought it looked like he had a lot of arrow sticking out when he took off. Turns out it just skinned his leg (thankfully) which I could tell when he started showing up on my trailcam pics. 

Anyway, my buddies are calling this one "Old Scar Leg". I call him broke my heart at wounded knee!!!


----------



## yooper (Oct 20, 2009)

gee dok that sucks!!!!


----------



## tree md (Oct 20, 2009)

Yup, not the best tree md that day... I managed to wound a deer and a tree in one shot!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 21, 2009)

Hopefully you'll get another chance at him, Anyway it always stinks to miss a nice buck. But we've all done it especially if you've hunted a long time.


----------

